# Window Adjustment



## bmill (Aug 18, 2010)

My passenger window doesn't seal properly. The driver side seems to roll up just a little higher. Is there anyway to adjust this via software or secret button method? 

Thanks!


----------



## bmill (Aug 18, 2010)

I've searched around and found acouple of suggestions but nothing has worked yet. Can anyone comment on these? 

*Method #1* 
starting the car 
opening door you want to fix window to 
hold down window button and then put up window (3 times) 
after the window is up the last time...hold window up button for about 5 seconds and this should do the trick 
test the window by opening and closing the door 

*Method #2* 
holding UP on Both the buttons at the sametime for over 5 seconds


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

Does the window move at all when you open the door?
Method 2 only seems to work for me when the car is not running and if you shut off the ignition immediately after (have really only used this to have the car relearn auto up/down).


----------



## bmill (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes the window still cracks itself when I open the door properly. 

After further inspection, it seems the window angle is a little off causing the window to hit farther out on the seal. Hopefully I can just adjust the window and not have to replace the whole assembly. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My passanger side window doesnt even move when i open the doors, and the lights dont come on when i open the door. Any ideas??


----------



## bmill (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like you can adjust the subframe piece to correct the angle. Probably be a Sunday project. 


http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54219


----------

